# Why?



## tko4u (Oct 7, 2008)

Why is it that we grow tired of a fighter if he loses 2 times in a row, but houston alexander has lost like 3 in a row and yet everyone still loves to watch him. maybe its because you know one way or the other it will be over in 2 minutes or less


thats what we need in mma, excitement, win or lose, make it exciting, why do fighters choose to eek out a decision?


----------



## jarrod (Oct 8, 2008)

tko4u said:


> why do fighters choose to eek out a decision?


 
because it is still a win, & they get paid more when they win.  may be boring, but that's business.

jf


----------



## Brian S (Oct 8, 2008)

Exactly, it's just business. 

 I still like to watch certain fighters even if they have a losing record. People think they are 'done' just because they lose a couple times, that's just silly. You never know what could happen inside the cage or ring.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 8, 2008)

I think that's a difference in sports fans. There are some that get "tired" of their fighter after a few losses... And then there are the die-hard fans who not only root for their fighter, win or lose, but also root for that fighter's camp.


----------



## zDom (Oct 8, 2008)

jarrod said:


> because it is still a win, & they get paid more when they win.  may be boring, but that's business.
> 
> jf



Maybe they ought to pay bonuses for achieving a knockout or submission.

Or a penalty for letting it go to decision


----------



## tko4u (Oct 8, 2008)

zDom said:


> Maybe they ought to pay bonuses for achieving a knockout or submission.
> 
> Or a penalty for letting it go to decision


 

on the tuf show, they actually pay you 5000 in bonus if you ko or submit, great thinking eh?


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 8, 2008)

That was one of the things I really liked about Pride when it was still going.  They loved fighters who showed heart and fought their hardest, win or lose.  They liked to see the "samauri spirit".

I think there is alot to be said of that, but I also understand that as a business you need to offer what people want, and that is big quick victories.  Look at Kimbo, he is the example of what the "average" fan wants to see.  Lots of brawling and excitement.  Early UFC's had it too with Tank Abbott.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 8, 2008)

i just cant stand guys like tim sylvia who try to eek out a decision rather than try to finish


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 9, 2008)

tko4u said:


> i just cant stand guys like tim sylvia who try to eek out a decision rather than try to finish


 

He's not the only one who utilizes the "lay and pray" method.  I agree, it does not make for an exciting match, and has nothing to do with "reality" as they hype it.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 9, 2008)

zDom said:


> Maybe they ought to pay bonuses for achieving a knockout or submission.
> 
> Or a penalty for letting it go to decision


 
There was an article recently where some were accusing EliteXC of "fixing" the Kimbo fight by offering Petruzelli a bonus for getting a KO.  Which, he went out and did, good job Seth.  I think it's only a 'fix' if you offer a fighter a boinus to GET KO'd LOL.

Houston is exciting to watch but is ultimately not that skilled.  He's also well known to be kindof a big jerk around here in Omaha.  Still, it's good to see a local guy get national attention.


----------



## Odin (Oct 9, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> There was an article recently where some were accusing EliteXC of "fixing" the Kimbo fight by offering Petruzelli a bonus for getting a KO. Which, he went out and did, good job Seth. I think it's only a 'fix' if you offer a fighter a boinus to GET KO'd LOL.
> 
> Houston is exciting to watch but is ultimately not that skilled. He's also well known to be kindof a big jerk around here in Omaha. Still, it's good to see a local guy get national attention.


 
They paid Petruzelli to stand with Kimbo and not take him down.

He wasnt suppose to win.


----------

